# Is this a Cypripedium?



## arcticshaun (Aug 2, 2008)

I'd only recognize it if it were still in bloom. I'm hoping this is C. passerinum. Behind and to the right are Round leaf orchid with seed pods.







Shaun


----------



## Kevin (Aug 2, 2008)

I would say yes, absolutely. First, because it looks like a Cyp. passerinum, from the few I have seen in the wild, and from pictures, and second, becasue it is the only species that grows that far north (I'm assuming that you took the picture somewhere near Yellowknife).


----------



## arcticshaun (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, C. passerinum is the only local slipper orchid. I wish I'd found the time earlier to see it in bloom (at least I know where it can be found). I'll try to get back to get a shot of this particular 'patch' (colony would be overstating it's local abundance). Whatever pollinates these orchids is quite efficient as most plants were carrying seed pods.

Shaun


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm sure it is nice to find those guys locally even out of flower. I always get excited with a new find. Regarding the high proportion of seed pods, some authors have suggested this species is autogamous. Another one that could be in your area is _C. guttatum_. Definitely worth looking for.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 2, 2008)

Cool find; hopefully they're protected.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 2, 2008)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Regarding the high proportion of seed pods, some authors have suggested this species is autogamous. Another one that could be in your area is _C. guttatum_. Definitely worth looking for.



Cyp. passerinum is self-pollinating - the only Cypripedium to do so. Cyp. guttatum does not grow in that area. It grows in parts of Alaska, west into much of Russia.


----------

